# Updated house photos



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

Downstairs is not very organized - filled with items for the yard sale. Two pages.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/updated-house-photos.636/


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 24, 2021)

*Ahh..I recognize the wall paper on the stairway from other photos you have shared. I do like that picture of the white flowers on the stairway. Your three shelf units with the knick knacks in the second row reminds me of all the ones I had before I downsized. I STILL have a lot of them though.
I know how hard it can be to let go of things. I realized that last year when planning to move.
That sign...is your house on that site?*


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2021)

Wow.  The number of items you have is overwhelming.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 24, 2021)

Give me an old house any day over a newly built one!

Old houses have such charm... such character.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *That sign...is your house on that site?*


Yes, that was originally placed by New York State, but they no longer maintain the signs. My parents replaced it twice at their own expense when it was knocked down in traffic mishaps.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yes, that was originally placed by New York State, but they no longer maintain the signs. My parents replaced it twice at their own expense when it was knocked down in traffic mishaps.


A private group called The Pomeroy Foundation has taken up the challenge of maintaining the historical markers.  They also review applications for grants to erect additional markers around the state.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2021)

Deb,

I’m curious about the upstairs hall.  

The photo makes it appear to be very narrow.

Is it difficult to move modern queen/king bedroom furniture in and out of the rooms that open directly off of the hall?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2021)

It is *VERY* narrow - 33" wide. My parents did move a double bed in okay.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Downstairs is not very organized - filled with items for the yard sale. Two pages.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/updated-house-photos.636/


My silly fun for today.   

I remember that a collection of either porcelain or ceramic cats was bought at an estate sale & a picture of them was shown in another thread. As I looked at the different pictures I thought I wonder if I could spot them in all those pictures.

Try as I might I couldn't spot that collection in the pictures.


----------

